# Schreck in der Morgenstunde...



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*Montagmorgen und die Woche fängt gut an. *

Nachdem Frühstück ersteinmal die Katzen versorgen. 

Aha, Draussenkatz ist auch schon da. 



Blick aus dem Fenster. Teich zu. WIEBITTE?  
Noch ein Blick aus dem Fenster. TEICH ZU! Sch.....eibenkleister.  Warum???? Pumpe scheint aus zu sein. Aha. 



Wasserkocher voll gemacht und aufgesetzt, Jacke an, 

 mit Fernbedienung für die Pumpe bzw. die Steckdose und Kniekissen bewaffnet raus. 
Draussenschuhe angezogen, Teichheizung eingeschaltet, mit heißem Wasser Loch ins Eis gebraten.

Dann den Schnee vom Wacholder geschüttelt. Kniekissen hin, drauf und unter den Wacholder. 
Da stehen ziemlich geschützt die Steckdosen. Die Fernbedienungsdose für die Pumpe scheint aber drin zu sein. 
Es hätte ja sein können, das die Katzen sie beim rumtoben rausgefetzt haben. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.  
Reagiert aber nicht auf den Schalter. Steckdose raus, Pumpe direkt eingestöpselt. Nix. Mist. 
Hoffentlich ist die Pumpe nicht kaputt. 

Aber die zweite Fernbedienungssteckdose, an der die Luftpumpe hängt, reagiert auch nicht. Sehr verdächtig. Und die Heizung zeigt auch keine Wirkung.

Also. Zurück ins Haus. Halt, Moment, Schuhe wechseln. Rein ins Haus. Sicherungskasten: Aha. Sicherung raus. Wer war der Täter? An dem Stromkreis hängt auch noch der Frostwächter für den Schuppen. (Schuhe wechseln) Also rein in den Schuppen. Nichts Verdächtiges gerochen, aber Frostwächter erstmal ausgesteckt. 

Wieder rein ins Haus - nein, erst Schuhe wechseln. Rein, Sicherung wieder an. Ah, welch schönes Geräusch. Die Pumpe gluckert. 

 Sicherung bleibt drin.

Na, denn. (Schuhe wechseln) In den Schuppen und todesmutig den Frostwächter wieder eingesteckt. Er springt an und nichts weiter passiert. Die Pumpe läuft, die Luftpumpe läuft, der Heizstab scheint auch langsam Wirkung zu zeigen. Na denn. Glück gehabt. 



Noch ein bisschen Wasser nachgefüllt (d.h. wieder Schuhe wechseln, Kanne füllen, Schuhe wechseln, Kanne leeren usw.), Streit zwischen den Katzen geschlichtet, eine Tannenmeise gesehen (war noch nie bei uns) und dann - richtig: Schuhe wechseln und endlich rein. Tasse Tee gekocht, 

an den PC gegangen, ins Forum geguckt. 



Mahlzeit, Ihr Lieben! 



(PS: Und weil ich während der ganzen Aktion keine Zeit zum Fotografieren hatte, müsst Ihr Euch mit den Smileys zufrieden geben!)


----------



## Conny (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Hallo Christine,

 an dir ist wirklich eine Autorin verloren gegangen  
Schön erzählte wahre Begebenheit


----------



## Inken (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Conny hat wirklich recht! 
Ich kann's mir bildlich vorstellen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Du arme rh hast du aber sehr schön beschrieben .... und morgen früh kommt volkerlein vorbei und zieht dir den stecker (erneut ?) ...


aber glaub mir mein heutiger morgen mit 45min schneeschöppen war auch nicht so toll


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

 Elschen,




blumenelse schrieb:


> Teichheizung eingeschaltet



Du hast eine Teichheizung ...  .

Wieviel Watt hat die den für dein Teichlein?


Ich frag das nich nur so aus Quatsch, damit das hier sofort klaaaaaargestellt ist. 

Wenn Du es nicht weißt Elschen, dann  und nachschauen aber nicht die Draussenschuhe vergessen. 1





 Mein lieber Ralf!

Das 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und morgen früh kommt volkerlein vorbei und zieht dir den stecker (erneut ?) ...



würde ich Elschen niiiiiieeee antun, damit das auch klaaaar ist. 

.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

 klasse Geschichte. Echt super. Habe köstlich gelacht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ralf!
> Das
> würde ich Elschen niiiiiieeee antun, damit das auch klaaaar ist.
> .




Mein Lieber Volker, das würd ich doch niiiiieeee ernst meinen. Ich weis doch wie  ihr beide immer zu einander seid


----------



## Olli.P (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

 

Tolle Geschichte. 

Wer den Schaden hat........


Und wie lange hat jetzt der ganze Spaß mit dem ganzen  Schuhe an, Schuhe aus, gedauert....

13.05 geschrieben.

Doch wohl keine 4-5h oder........


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Und wie lange hat jetzt der ganze Spaß mit dem ganzen  Schuhe an, Schuhe aus, gedauert....



Die Schuhnummer kostet schon Zeit, aber wenn ich es nicht mache, kann ich hinterher putzen. Das wäre definitiv das größere Übel.

Mit Vogelfutter-Automat noch auffüllen und mit Katzen ein Rundgang durch den Garten machen, um die Meisenknödel zu kontrollieren, war ich heute morgen so eine Stunde draussen. Das hat - trotz Sonnenschein - dann auch gelangt.

Naja, 13.05 Uhr geschrieben ist relativ. Ich hab das ja nicht so aus dem  Ärmel geschüttelt.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> aber glaub mir mein heutiger morgen mit 45min schneeschöppen war auch nicht so toll



Die Wirkung auf den Kreislauf war wohl ähnlich, ich glaub aber, letztendlich hatte ich mehr Abwechslung.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Ja, ich hätt auch gern nen Gartenspaziergang gemacht aber meine Frau die erst später arbeiten muss, wollte einen jungfreulichen Garten knipsen ...

Ich hab auch Gartenschuhe + Treppenhausschuhe. Mir kommt keiner mit Straßenschuhen in die Wohnung ! ... es soll ja sogar leute geben die gehen mit straßenschuhen auf ihren wohnzimmerteppich und legen sich mit straßenkleidung ins bett =pfui

Hab am Sonntag im F. gesehen das die Japaner sogar Kloschuhe haben - aber nur ein paar das dann im Kloraum steht und von der ganzen Familie genutzt wird ... ob das dann so viel mehr Hygienischer ist ? Die duschen sich ja auch komplett vorm baden da das selbe Badewasser dann auch von der ganzen Familie genutzt wird .... hmmm 

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute für den kommenden kalten Morgen


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Du hast eine Teichheizung ...  .


Ja, seit mir der Teich mal komplett durchgefroren ist und ich einen Haufen toter __ Frösche und __ Kröten beerdigen musste 




Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Wieviel Watt hat die den für dein Teichlein?


 100 Watt. Für meinen Tümpel reicht das. Wird aber nur bei Bedarf eingesetzt. Normalerweise reicht der Sprudler. (10 Watt!)



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Das würde ich Elschen niiiiiieeee antun, damit das auch klaaaar ist.




 Elschen weiß das doch!


----------



## rainthanner (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Na, das ist aber doch eine nette Geschichte. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Mir hat sich natuerlich sofort die Frage aufgedrängt ob es sich jedesmal um die gleichen Schuhe handelte oder ob zwischen dem Wechseln der selbigen jeweils auch noch das übliche "vormschuhschrankstehenundaussuchenwelchedenngeradeambestengeeignetsind" stattfand. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Lieber Wuzzel!

Auf diese Frage gibt es nur eine Antwort 



Draussen habe ich nur zwei Schuhe zur Auswahl (Gummischuhe - wie Gummistiefel ohne Schaft - und Gartencloggs) und drinnen trage ich zur Zeit äusserst elegante Filzpuschen.

 Nix stundenlang vorm Regal stehen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Das kann Männern zum Glück nicht passieren, i.d.R. 3 Paar. Kalt - Mittel - Warmes Wetter 

Ach und Elchen, kennst du eigentlich Nußloch ??? Da gibts Handtaschen   

Wers nicht kennt, Mario Barth schauen

Aber echt ne nette Geschichte


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Das kann Männern zum Glück nicht passieren, i.d.R. 3 Paar. Kalt - Mittel - Warmes Wetter



Deshalb riechen die auch  immer so gut 



Handtaschen hab ich übrigens auch genug - eine große, eine mittlere, eine kleine, eine elegante. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Und ich habe auch nicht mehr als 25 Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Hallo Zusammen!




blumenelse schrieb:


> Handtaschen hab ich übrigens auch genug - eine große, eine mittlere, eine kleine, eine elegante.




Wollt Ihr mal Elschens große Handtasche sehen?


Ja?


Gut [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]hier[/URL] ist sie! ( Bild Nr. 3 " Das Elsemobil " )



@ Kai - Uwe

War das nicht ein brüller? 

.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*




Macht nur weiter so! 



Immer über das arme Elschen lustig machen


----------



## Olli.P (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



> Ach und Elchen, kennst du eigentlich Nußloch ??? Da gibts Handtaschen




Ob Elschen dann auch wohl anhand der Entfernung so schnell wie der Mario ausrechnen kann, wie viele Handtaschen Sie kaufen muss, damit sich die Fahrt lohnt.....


  

Das könnt ich mir dreimal Täglich angucken und würd mich jedesmal bep...en vor lachen.


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Ha, Elschen ist viel schlauer! 



Die hat einen Schnäppchenführer 

 und kauft unterwegens noch Klamötten und Schuhs, damit sich die Fahrt richtig lohnt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

und, heute morgen alles ok gewesen ? arbeitet deine Heizung noch gut bei soch starken -Temps ?


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Hi,

heute morgen war alles soweit in Ordnung. Naja, bei -11° ist das Loch um die Heizung nicht so prickelnd, aber die Blubbermaschine gleicht das aus. Hoffentlich frieren die Fischis nicht so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

morgen wirds ja wieder wärmer, wenn deine fischies sich ordentlich was angefressen haben, werden die bestimmt nicht so doll frieren


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Hallo Elschen!



blumenelse schrieb:


> Naja, bei -11° ist das Loch um die Heizung nicht so prickelnd, aber die Blubbermaschine gleicht das aus



Nur -11 °C und dann nicht so prickelnd? Ich wollte eine Heizung in das Pflanzenbechen machen aber das müßten ja dann schon bei mir 300 W sein.
Da lasse ich es doch lieber bevor ich vom Silvi  bekomme.




blumenelse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich frieren die Fischis nicht so.



Dann 

 ihnen dich schnell was!

.


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Hallo Volkerlein,

ich glaub, das kommt drauf an, wie groß man so ein Loch erwartet. Bei dieser Kälte ist es halt nicht so groß. Aber ich will ja auch keine Fischsuppe kochen. 

Warum willst Du eine Heizung im Pflanzenteich? Bei den Fischen  wäre es m.E. wichtig, ein Loch zu haben. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Stricken ist gut - __ Moderlieschen-Pullover. Witzbold.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*

Guten Morgen Elschen!



blumenelse schrieb:


> Warum willst Du eine Heizung im Pflanzenteich?



Weil:


 Ich keine Pumpe einbauen werde
 Da ja Schnecken rein sollen
 Sich mit sicherheit Libellen und anderes Kleingetier ansiedeln wird

.


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Schreck in der Morgenstunde...*



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Ich keine Pumpe einbauen werde
> Da ja __ Schnecken rein sollen
> Sich mit sicherheit __ Libellen und anderes Kleingetier ansiedeln wird
> 
> .



Volkerlein, der wird doch viel größer als mein kleiner Tümpel, der wesentlich schneller durchfriert. Da reicht doch ein Eisfreihalter. Zur Not ein Sprudler. Heizung ist da - so meine ich - etwas übertrieben. Vergleich mal den Stromverbrauch. Würdest Du eine 100-Watt-Birne Tag und Nacht brennen lassen? Ich freiwillig nicht.


----------

